# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Compilateur + simulateur pour Linux ?

## progfou

Bonjour  tous !
J'utilise VHDL dans le cadre des projets cette anne, afin d'implanter sur FPGA, c'est cool...
Mais le problme, c'est que le soft qu'on utilise, trs complet, exploite modelsim pour la compilation+simulation. Je n'ai pas Windows dj, et je n'ai pas assez de sous (je ne pirate pas ce genre de trucs), donc pas de modelsim. Mais existe-t-il un compilateur+simulateur (graphique, ce serait mieux  :;):  ) pour linux ?

Merci d'avance de votre rponse !

----------


## Strab

Oui a existe : 
http://loll.sourceforge.net/linux/li...mulation/VHDL/

Il existe aussi GHDL, un front-end pour gcc compilant le vhdl.

Je n'ai test aucun de ces outils, car comme toi j'ai utilis un outil industriel sous windows. Je ne peux donc te conseiller sur le choix.

J'ai obtenu ces infos aprs une trs brve recherche sur google/linux avec le seul mot cl vhdl... Penses-y la prochaine fois, Google est ton ami.

Strab

----------


## progfou

Bon, ben  vrai c'est ceux que j'ai dj test. Je fais une exception avec Alliance, car complexe, mais apparement puissant !
Maintenant, il me faut trouver comment visualiser les signaux  :;):  .

----------


## Georges Moustaki

sinon ise webpack de xilinx est disponnible pour linux sur le site de xilinx. C'est une distrib pour Redhat mais en fouillant sur le forum de ta distrib ca s'installe (j'ai reussis sur Ubuntu) mais c un peu long

----------

